# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Albert Camus

## Dita

*NGADHENJIMI (Nga Miti i Sizifit)*


Jo, tha ngadhënjimtari, mos mendoni se meqë dua veprimin, më është dashur të harroj të mendoj. Përkundrazi, unë mund të përkufizoj në mënyrë të përkryer atë që besoj. Sepse e besoj me forcë dhe e shoh me shikim të ngurtë e të qartë. Mos u besoni atyre që thonë: Këtë gjë e di shumë mirë, prandaj nuk e shpreh dot. Sepse nëse nuk e shprehin dot, kjo do të thotë që nuk e dinë ose që nga përtacia janë ndalur te lëvorja.
Nuk kam shumë opinione. Në fund të jetës, njeriu vëren se ka harxhuar vite të tëra që të sigurohej për një të vërtetë të vetme. Por një e vetme, nëse ajo është e dukshme, mjafton për drejtimin e një ekzistence. Për mua, unë kam me siguri diçka për të thënë për individin. Për të duhet folur me ashpërsi dhe, po të jetë nevoja, me përçmimin e duhur.
Një njeri është më tepër njeri nga gjërat, për të cilat hesht sesa nga gjërat që thotë. Ka shumë nga ato, për të cilat nuk do të flas. Por jam shumë i sigurtë se për të mbështetur gjykimet e tyre të gjithë ata që kanë dhënë vlerësime për njeriun, e kanë bërë me shumë më pak përvojë se ne. Arsyeja, zgjuarsia prekëse ndoshta e ka parandier se çfarë duhej vërejtur. Por epoka, rrënojat dhe gjaku i saj na mbushin plot me të vërteta. Për popujt e lashtë dhe madje për më të mëvonshmit deri në erën e makinave, është e mundur të viheshin në balancë virtytet e shoqërisë e të individit, dhe të përcaktohej se kush duhej ti shërbente tjetrit. Kjo gjë është e mundur fillimisht falë kësaj lajthitjeje të ngulitur në zemrën e njeriut dhe sipas së cilës qëniet janë krijuar për tu bërë ose për tu kërkuar shërbime të tjerëve. Kjo gjë ishte ende e mundur se as shoqëria as individi nuk i kishin treguar gjithë aftësitë e tyre praktike. 
Kam takuar njerëz të ndershëm që mrekullohen nga kryeveprat e piktorëve holandezë të krijuara në zemër të luftërave të përgjakshme të Flandrës, që preken nga ligjërimet e mistikëve silezianë të kënduara në gji të luftës së tmerrshme 30-vjeçare. Vlerat e përjetshme shfaqen, në sytë e tyre të çuditur, përmbi turbullirat shekullore. Por koha që atëherë ka ecur. Piktorët e sotëm nuk e gëzojnë më atë qartësi. Edhe sikur të kenë, aty thellë, zemrën që duhet për të qenë krijues, domethënë një zemër të pandjeshme, nuk do të ishte asnjë dobi, sepse të gjithë, përfshirë edhe shenjtorët, janë mobilizuar. Këtë gjë e kam ndier ndoshta në thellësi të shpirtit. Në çdo formë të dështuar nëpër transhe, në çdo shenjë, metaforë ose lutje, të shtypur me hekur, amshimi humb një ndeshje. I ndërgjegjshëm se nuk mund të shkëputem nga koha ime, kam vendosur të bashkohem me të. Ja përse nuk i kushtoj shumë vëmendje individit, sepse më duket qesharak dhe i poshtëruar. Duke e ditur se nuk ka ideale ngadhënjyese, më pëlqejnë idealet e humbura: ato kërkojnë një shpirt të tërë, të barasvlershëm me dështimet dhe me fitoret e veta kalimtare. Për atë njeri, i cili nuk e ndan fatin e tij nga ai i botës, ballafaqimi i qytetërimeve ka diçka të ankthshme. E kam pranuar këtë ankth dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, desha të luaja rolin tim. Midis historisë dhe amshimit zgjodha historinë, sepse më pëlqejnë të vërtetat. Të paktën me të jam i sigurtë dhe si mund ta mohoj këtë forcë që më shtyp?
*Gjithmonë vjen çasti kur duhet të zgjedhësh midis soditjes e veprimit. Kjo quhet të bëhesh burrë.* Këto mëdyshje janë të tmerrshme. Por për një zemër krenare nuk ka rrugë të mesme. Ose Zotin ose kohën, kryqin ose shpatën. Kjo botë ka një kuptim më të lartë që qëndron mbi veprimet e saj ose vetëm këto veprime ekzistojnë. Duhet të jetosh me kohën e të vdesësh bashkë me të ose ti largohesh në emër të një jete më të madhe. E di se është e mundur të bëhet kompromis dhe të jetosh brenda shekullit duke besuar te përjetësia. Kjo do të thotë të pranosh. Por ky term nuk më pëlqen dhe kërkoj ose gjithçka ose asgjë. Nëse zgjedh veprimin, mos mendoni se soditja është për mua tokë e panjohur. Por ajo nuk mund të më japë gjithçka, dhe i privuar nga përjetësia, dua të bëhem aleat me kohën. Nuk dua të më mbajnë as për nostalgjik as për të trishtuar, dua vetëm të shoh qartë. Po jua them, nesër do të mobilizoheni. Për ju dhe për mua kjo është një çlirim. Individi nuk mund të bëjë dot asgjë dhe megjithatë mund të bëjë gjithçka. Brenda kësaj lirie të mrekullueshme, e kuptoni përse e ngre në qiell dhe njëherësh e rrëzoj njeriun. Bota e bluan dhe unë e çliroj. Unë i jap të gjitha të drejtat e tij.
Ngadhënjimtarët e dinë që veprimi në vetvete është i padobishëm. Ka vetëm një veprim të dobishëm, ai që do të rikrijonte botën e njeriun. Unë nuk do ti rikrijoj kurrë njerëzit. Por duhet të bëjmë sikur. Sepse rruga e luftës më bën të takohem me trupin njerëzor. Edhe të poshtëruar, mishi e gjaku janë e vetmja e vërtetë imja. Unë mund të jetoj vetëm në sajë të saj. Krijesa është atdheu im. Ja përse zgjodha këtë përpjekje absurde e të parëndësishme. Ja përse jam në anën e luftës. Koha jonë të ndihmon për këtë gjë, e thashë më lart. Deri tani, madhështia e një ngadhënjimtari ishte gjeometrike. Ajo matej me hapësirën e territoreve të pushtuara. Nuk është e rastit që fjala ka ndryshuar kuptim dhe nuk shënon më gjeneralin fitues. Madhështia ka ndryshuar kamp. Ajo gjendet te protesta dhe sakrifica pa të ardhme. Nuk është aty sepse i pëlqen dështimi. Fitorja do të ishte e dëshirueshme. Por ekziston vetëm një fitore dhe ajo është e përjetshme. Eshtë ajo që nuk do ta arrij kurrë. Ja ku pengohem dhe kacavirrem. Një revolucion kryhet gjithmonë kundër perëndive duke filluar nga revolucioni i parë i Prometeut, i pari nga ngadhënjimtarët modernë. Eshtë një protestë e njeriut kundër fatit të vet: pakënaqësia e të skamurit është vetëm një pretekst. Por unë mund ta rrok këtë mendje vetëm në aktin historik dhe vetëm aty e takoj. Mos mendoni, megjithatë, që kjo gjë më pëlqen: përballë kontradiktës esenciale, unë mbroj kontradiktën time njerëzore. E vendos qartësinë time në mes të asaj që e mohon. Unë ngre njeriun në qiell para asaj që e shtyp dhe atëhere liria ime, revolta ime e pasioni im bashkohen me këtë tendosje, mendjekthjelltësi e përsëritje të pamasë.
Po, njeriu është qëllimi i vetvetes. Dhe ai është qëllimi i vetëm. Nëse do që të jetë diçka, këtë e do në këtë jetë. Tani, unë di edhe më shumë. Ngadhënjyesit flasin ndonjëherë për mposhtje dhe kapërcim. Por gjithmonë kanë parasysh të kapërcesh vetveten. E dini mirë se çdo të thotë kjo. Çdo njeriu i është dukur vetja i barabartë me perënditë në disa çaste. Kështu thuhet të paktën. Kjo ndodh ngaqë vetëtimthi e ndien madhështinë çuditëse të mendjes njerëzore. Ngadhënjimtarët janë ata njerëz që e ndiejnë mjaftueshëm forcën e tyre për të qenë të sigurtë për të jetuar vazhdimisht në këto lartësi dhe me ndërgjegje të plotë për këtë madhështi. Ky është ca më shumë e ca më pak një problem aritmetikor. Ngadhënjimtarët mund të bëjnë më shumë. Por ata nuk mund ta kalojnë vetë njeriun, kur ai do të matet. Ja përse ata nuk largohen kurrë nga vorbulla njerëzore dhe hidhen në flakët e shpirtit të revolucioneve.
Aty ata gjejnë krijesën e gjymtuar, por aty ata takojnë gjithashtu të vetmet vlera që duan e admirojnë, njeriun dhe heshtjen e tij. Kjo është edhe varfëria edhe pasuria e tyre. Për ata eksziston vetëm një luks, dhe ky është ai i marrëdhënieve njerëzore. Si të mos e kuptosh që në këtë univers të brishtë, gjithçka që është njerëzore dhe që është vetëm tillë, fiton një kuptim më përvëlues? Fytyra të tendosura, vëllazëri në rrezik, miqësi sa të forta aq të ndrojtura të njerëzve midis tyre, këto janë pasuri të vërteta, meqë janë të përkohshme. Në gjirin e tyre, mendja ndien më lehtë pushtetet dhe kufizimet e saj. Domethënë efikasitetin e saj. Disa kanë folur për gjenialitet. Më duket se janë shpejtuar, unë do të flisja për zgjuarsi. Duhet thënë se atëhere ajo mund të jetë madhështore. Ajo ndriçon shkretëtirën duke e dominuar atë. Ajo i njeh detyrimet e saj dhe i ilustron. Ajo do të vdesë në një kohë me këtë trup. Por liria e saj është dituria.
Ne e dimë se të gjitha kishat janë kundër nesh. Një zemër e tendosur i shmaget amshimit dhe të gjitha kishat, hyjnore apo politike, pretendojnë për përjetësi. Lumturia dhe guximi, paga dhe drejtësia janë për të objektiva dytësorë. Ato krijojnë një doktrinë dhe u duhet ta pranojnë. Por unë nuk kam asnjë punë me idetë ose amshimin. Të vërtetat që mund ti përvetësoj, dora mund ti prekë. Nuk mund të ndahem prej tyre. Ja përse ju nuk mund të më besoni asgjë. Asgjë e ngadhënjimtarit, as edhe doktrinat e tij, nuk jetojnë gjatë.
Në fund të gjithë kësaj, pavarësisht nga gjithçka, gjendet vdekja. Ja përse varrezat që mbulojnë Evropën dhe që u kanë mbetur në mendje disave prej nesh, janë të neveritshme. Ne zbukurojmë vetëm ato gjëra që pëlqejmë, ndërsa vdekja na mërzit dhe na ngjall neveri. Edhe ajo duhet të pushtohet. Karrara i fundit, i burgosur në Padunë e zbrazur nga mortaja dhe të rrethuar nga venetikasit, vraponte duke ulëritur nëpër sallat e pallatit të vet të shkretuar: i thërriste djallit dhe i kërkonte vdekjen. Kjo ishte një mënyrë për ta kapërcyer. Dhe është një shenjë guximi e Perëndimit që i ka bërë aq të neveritshme vendet ku vdekja kujton se nderohet. Në universin e të revoltuarit, vdekja ngre në qiell padrejtësinë. Ajo është shpërdorimi më i madh.
Të tjerët, pa bërë gjithashtu kompromis, kanë zgjedhur amishimin dhe denoncojnë iluzionin e kësaj bote. Varrezat e tyre buzëqeshin në mes lulesh e zogjsh të shumtë. Kjo gjë i shkon për shtat ngadhënjimtarit dhe i krijon pamjen e qartë të atyre gjërave që ai ka hedhur poshtë. Përkundrazi, ai ka zgjedhur shoqërinë e hekurit të zi ose varrin anonim. Më të mirët midis njerëzve që besojnë te amshimi i kap ndonjëherë një frikë plot respekt dhe mëshirë para mendjeve që mund të jetojnë me një përfytyrim të tillë të vdekjes. Por, megjithatë, këto mendje gjejnë aty forcën dhe përligjjen e tyre. Fati ynë është përballë nesh dhe ne e provokojmë atë. Më shumë nga ndërgjegja sesa nga krenaria për gjendjen tonë të parëndësishme. Ne, gjithashtu, kemi ndonjëherë mëshirë për vetveten. Kjo është e vetmja mëshirë që na duket e pranueshme: një ndjenjë që, ndoshta, ju nuk e kuptoni aspak dhe që nuk ju duket burrërore. Megjithatë, janë më të guximshmit mes nesh ata që e provojnë këtë. Por ne quajmë burrërorë njerëzit e ndërgjegjshëm dhe nuk na pëlqen ajo forcë që largohet nga mendjekthjelltësia.
Edhe një herë e themi që këto figura nuk na propozojnë morale dhe as angazhojnë gjykimet tona: ato janë vizatime. Ato pasqyrojnë vetëm një stil jete. I dashuruari, komediani ose aventurieri hiqen absurdë. Por edhe njeriu i papërlyer, funksionari ose presidenti i republikës, po të duan, hiqen si të tillë. Mjafton të dish dhe të mos fshehësh asgjë. Në muzeumet italiane, ndonjëherë sheh ekrane të vegjël të ngjyrosur që prifti mbante para fytyrës së të dënuarit që të mos shihte gijotinën. Hopi në të gjitha format e tij, hedhja në prehrin e hyjnores ose të amshimit, dhënia pas iluzioneve të përditshmërisë ose të idesë, të gjitha këto ekrane fshehin absurdin. Por ka dhe funksionarë pa ekran dhe për këta dëshiroj të flas.
Kam zgjedhur më të skajshmit. Në këtë pikë, absurdi u jep atyre një pushtet mbretëror. Eshtë e vërtetë që këta princa janë pa mbretëri. Por mbi të tjerët ata kanë përparësinë se e dinë që të gjitha mbretëritë janë iluzore. Ata e dinë, këtu qëndron e gjithë madhështia e tyre, dhe më kot kërkojnë të flasin në adresë të tyre për fatkeqësi të fshehtë ose për mbetje të zhgënjimit. Të zhvishesh nga shpresa nuk do të thotë të dëshpërohesh. Flakët e tokës vlejnë po aq sa dhe parfumet qiellore. As unë, askush tjetër, nuk mund ti gjykojë. Ata nuk kërkojnë të jenë më të mirë, ata përpiqen të jenë konsekuentë. Nëse fjala i urtë i përshtatet njeriut që jeton me çfarë ka spekuluar, me çfarë nuk ka, atëhere ata janë njerëz me urtësi. Njëri nga ata, ngadhnjimtar, veçse në lëmin e arsyes, Don Zhuan, por në fushën e njohjes, komedian, por në sferën e zgjuarsisë, e di më mirë se kushdo kur shkruan: Ne nuk meritojmë aspak një privilegj mbi tokë dhe në qiell, kur e kemi çuar butësinë tonë prej manari deri në përkryerje; megjithatë, ne vazhdojmë të jemi, në rastin më të mirë, qesharakë me brirë dhe asgjë më tepër  duke pranuar që nuk plasim nga mendjemadhësia dhe nuk shkaktojmë skandale me qëndrimet tona prej gjykatësi.
Në të gjitha rastet, duhej ti jepnim arsyetimit absurd pamje më të përzemërta. Imagjinata mund të shtojë edhe shumë të tjera, që i ngjiten kohës dhe syrgjynit, që dinë, gjithashtu të jetojnë sipas kërkesave të një universi pa të ardhme e pa dobësi. Atëherë kjo botë absurde dhe pa perëndi përballohet nga njerëz që mendojnë kthjellët dhe që nuk shpresojnë më. Ende nuk kam folur për personazhin më absurd që është krijuesi.

----------


## zarathustra

Zoti A.Kamy e?
Mire ,mire...

----------


## Dita

Zarathustra,

Na e bej nje nder ne lexuesve. Sillna dicka nga Babai Nietzsche!

Pershendetje!

----------


## zarathustra

Ehe...(po e tund koken majtas-djathtas) :buzeqeshje:  
E kam xhan "babin "une!

----------


## Sokoli

Ohhhh... sa e dendur, sa viskoze...

----------


## Sokoli



----------


## ornament

Do te desha te dija cili eshte perkthyesi. Emri eshte i shkruar keq, shkruhet ALBERT me T ndersa shqiptohet pa T. Pra ose shkruhet ne shqip ALBER KAMY ose ne frengjisht ALBERT CAMUS.

Gjuha e perdorur eshte E NGATHET (per shqipen e kam fjalen), leximi mesi shtyhet dhe LODHJA i paraprin SHTJELLIMIT te idese. Etj, etj.
Ndersa Kamyja shquhet per gjuhe te thjeshte e direkte, pa frazeollogji filozofike te tipit "sa e rende, sa viskoze".
Kamuja eshte si me bisedu me nje shok te zgjut, aq i drejtperdrejt. Etj, etj.

----------


## Dita

Perkthyer nga *Petrit Sinani*.

Botuar nga: Shtepia Botuese Fan Noli, Tirane 1992.



Emri eshte Alber*t*, por une nuk kam ne dore t'u ndryshoj titujt temave. Ne forumin e letersise kete gje e kane ne dore moderatoret e me lart. Anetaret e thjeshte jo.

----------


## armandovranari

ornament,  tek "Miti i sizifit" Kamy-ja eshte vertet i tille, paksa i ngaterruar, ne ndryshim me romanin "I Huaji", ku eshte ashtu sic thua ti i drejteperdrejte.

----------


## ornament

Armando ke te drejte, I HUAJI eshte roman, ndersa Miti i Sizifit eshte esse. Ne te paren ka nje ngjarje si dhe personazhe ndersa te te dyten vetem mendime te zhveshura nga dekori. E para eshte si me pa nje film, emocioni vjen me direkt megjithese i shumellojshem, ndersa ne te dyten eshte si me degju nga filmi vetem zerat te pa shoqeruara me figure. Ketu emocioni varet kryesisht nga IMAGJINATA jone. Njerezit e pa pajisur me ket e kane pothuaj te pamundur kuptimin.

Sidoqofte une e kisha fjalen tek perkthimi i DOBET, aq me keq kur kjo pjese eshte nje esse filozofike. Kjo i rrit veshtiresite dhe perpjekjet e perkthyesit duke ja zvogeluar shansat e suksesit.

Qe tek titulli ai ka keqkuptim.
Le Défi; nuk eshte Ngadhenjimi por Sfida; ose Guximi; ose Burreria.
Ngaqe tek Kamyja nuk ka ngadhenjim. 

Shiko si mendon kritika:

"Les hommes sont mortels: ?l'originalité de Camus est d'insister sur
cette constatation banale.?
R.-M. Albérès, Les hommes traqués, A. Michel, Paris, 1953, p. 195, cité par Sonia
Kamel, La condition humaine dans le théâtre d'Albert Camus (cf. bibliographie).

Aty thuhet: Njerezit jane te VDEKSHEM, origjinaliteti i Kamyse eshte kembengulja mbi kete konstatim banal.
Kjo do te thote qe tek Kamyja nuk ka NGADHENJIM, njerezit, NE, jemi te vdekshem, ateher ngadhenjim ndaj kujt!!! Vetem tek filmat hollivudiane ndeshim dukuri te tilla naive, ngadhenjim e ngadhnjimtare.

Perfundimisht mund te themi qe per perkthimin e nje vepre letrare (aq me keq  po te jete me karakter filozofik) nuk mjafton vetem DESHIRA E MIRE, por duhet shume PUNE pregaditore e studiuese per te nxjere diçka me te vertet te Arrire.

PS; Dita dje isha me nerva, prandaj mos i merr prej verteti propote e mija. Te fala.

----------


## Henri

Na sjell ndonje ketu Summer in Algier, se per te me ka marre malli.

Ma kapni ca dhe ate spjegimin e Kamy-se mbi "shpikjen e Zotit nga njeriu"

----------


## ornament

Miti i Sizifit perblidhet skematisht nga vizatimi i me poshtem, Sizifi eshte i denuar nga perendite e Olimpit ne Fer, te ngreje nje shkemb pambarimisht drejt majes duke mos mundur kurre ta arrije ate. 

Per me shume ndoshta flas nje dite tjeter .

----------


## kulla

shpikjen e zotit nga njeriu!!!!!!?????

ku dodo?

me "babin". c'varrose se eshte i gjalle.

qe te dal ca nga tema, e pate matrixin? i shkreti "babi" sa poshte e kane ulur.

----------


## Sokoli

Hahaha sa fantastik momenti kur fillon e zbret shkembi. Si i hap krahet e gojen ai vizatimi i ornamentit. E forte per bese.

----------


## ornament

Le Mythe de Sisyphe (Miti i Sizifit) eshte fruti i nje pjekurie te plote. Qe ne 1936, Kamy (Camus) mendon te shkruaje nje ese qe te kete per subjekt ABSURDITETIN. Ne Paris, ne 1940, ai punon njekohesisht mbi L'Etranger (I Huaji) dhe Mythe. Te parin e mbaron ne maj, ndersa pjesen e pare te te dytit ne shtator. Kamy vazhdon te shkruaje Mythe ne Clermont-Ferrand, mbas eksodit. Me vone ne Lion. Por veçse ne Oran (Algjeri) me 21 shkurt 1941  ai shkruan : "Terminé Sisyphe. Les trois Absurdes sont achevés Commencement de la liberté." (Mbarim i Sizifit. Te tre Absurdet i kam mbaruar. Fillimi i lirise). Dy Absurdet e tjere jane, kuptohet, L'Etranger dhe Caligula.

"......Cet esse justement célèbre dès sa parution",  shkruante Confluences. Ky liber i dyte i shfaqur vetem pak kohe pas L'Etranger confirmonte "lindjen" e nje shkrimtari te klasit te pare. Por jo çdo gje do te shkonte pa keqkuptime e gabime interpretimi.
Rainer Maria Rilke tashme kishte folur, ne kohe te tij, per " keqkuptimet e shumta qe formohen rreth nje emri te sapodale". Le Mythe de Sisyphe kishte trajten e nje vepre filozofike, dhe Kamyja s'pushonte se perserituri: s'jam filozof, mjaftohem te shkruaj diçka mbi sensibilitetin absurd. Ne anen tjeter, prej fames se Sartrit emri "ekzistencializem" ishte bere i modes dhe Kamyne s'vonuan ta klasifikonin ndermjet filozofeve ekzistencialiste. Ai u mbrojt here seriozisht e here me te qeshur:

Nuk mund ta pranojme filozofine ekzistencialiste vetem pse themi qe bota eshte absurde. Po te qe keshtu, tetedhjete perqind e pasagjereve te metrose, duke u mbeshtetur tek bisedat qe degjoj, jane ekzistencialiste."
" Kur u njohem me Sartrin, ballafaquam pikerisht diferencat tona. Sartre eshte ekzistencialiste. Ndersa une te vetmin liber idesh qe kam botuar: Le mythe de Sisyphe, eshte i drejtuar kunder filozofeve te quajtur ekzistencialiste..."

Le Mythe de Sisyphe eshte shtypur ne tetor 1942, tek Gallimard, numri XII i koleksionit "Les Essais". I eshte dedikuar Paskal Pia. Qe ne hyrje autori s'pranon te quhet filozof:

"Les pages qui suivent traitent d'une sensibilité absurde qu'on peut trouver éparse dans le siècle - et non d'une philosophie absurde que notre temps, à proprement parlé, n'a pas connue." 

Duke folur mbi absurden, Kamyja, nuk ben metafizike. Ai shpjegon "nje dhimbje shpirterore" : " Absurdja lind nga konfrontimi i perpjekjes njerezore, me shurdhesine e paarsyshme te botes."



ps; ngaqe e kisha pothuaj harruar Kamyne shkova e ribleva kete librin e tij. Pasi fola me dike, per te cilin admirimin e kam ne shkallen me te larte, shpresoj ne te ardhmen ta postoj ketu po te njejten pjese te perkthyer (me sakt shqiperuar) prej tij. Gjeresia e krijuar nga shumellojshmeria, do te lehtesoje forum-oret per nje kuptim me te drejte te ideve "absurde" te Kamyse.

----------


## Sokoli

> Gjuha e perdorur eshte E NGATHET (per shqipen e kam fjalen), leximi mesi shtyhet dhe LODHJA i paraprin SHTJELLIMIT te idese. Etj, etj.
> Ndersa Kamyja shquhet per gjuhe te thjeshte e direkte, pa frazeollogji filozofike te tipit "sa e rende, sa viskoze".
> Kamuja eshte si me bisedu me nje shok te zgjut, aq i drejtperdrejt.




Ornamento, kur ben nje statement, perse nuk e nis me termin "per mendimin tim"?

----------


## ornament

Ngaqe me duket se kjo kuptohet, POSTOJ UNE = MENDOJ UNE, jo kompjuteri hehe!

"sa e rende, sa viskoze" nuk e thashe per INAT, por sepse edhe mua pas leximit te pjeses keshtu mu duk, duke pasur parasysh qe Kamuja eshte me i thjeshte ne mendim, mendova qe kjo ngathtesi shkrimi (viskozitet) mund te vinte nga perkthimi. 
Ne fakt pjesa NGADHENJIMI ( La Conquête) eshte perkthyer fjale-per-fjale. 
Shembell; ne frengjisht:

"Je n'ai pas beaucoup d'opinions."

ne shqip:

"Nuk kam shumë opinione."

Siç do te mund ta perktheja une. E une se mbaj veten per perkthyes, s'kam perkthyer kurre.
Ndersa mendoj qe DUHEN perkthyer VETEM autore per te cilet terheqja, admirimi si dhe KUPTIMI vepres tyre nga ne, eshte TOTAL.
Le te marrim per shembell Fan Nolin, pa dyshim perkthyesin me te madh shqiptar.
Tek KORBI ai ja ka kaluar origjinalit te PO-es per nga bukuria e forca. Po ashtu Noli e ka qare dhe Viktor Hygone tek pjeset (poemat) e perkthyera nga ai. Kajamin ne shqip e ka bere me te bukur se Kajami ne anglisht nga e ka marre, por jam i bindur se dhe ne persisht eshte me pak i bukur (ai s'mbahet poeti me i madh nga perset, e kjo s'eshte normale kur lexojme Kajamin e Nolit). Kjo vjen ngaqe Noli ishte i DASHUAR pas letersise e sidomos autoreve qe perkthente.

----------


## Sokoli

Ok

----------


## dordi1

nga Camus eshte ndikuar krijuesi me i madh i letrave shqipe: Kadare.
thuhet qe kur ndodhej ne burg edhe kryeministri aktual shqiptar , ka lexuar shume nga Camus...
ne kopertinen e ''The Rebel'', Camus eshte...One of the most profoundly influential thinkers of our century... '20.
nga Camus edhe une vete kam ''vjedhur''... ndaj jam shume i interesuar te shoh se cfare mendon forumi per vepren e tij.

p.s. me sa di une perkthimin e ...Sizifit e ka financuar vete ambasada franceze ne nje projekt kulturor
po te perktheja nje fjale te huaj vete, do te thosha;...qe nuk i ze b**** vend.

----------


## Sokoli

Nuk ka njeri qe te lexoje Kamyne e te mos ndikohet prej tij...
Sa i ndikuar eshte Kadareu nga Kamyja nuk e di, por kam degjuar qe e ka pas qef...
Ish studente te kohes kur Kadareja jepte leksione ne Universitetin e Tiranes tregojne se ne leksionet e tij mbusheshin sallat plot me studente dhe nga fakultete te tjera qe vinin vec per t'a degjuar. 
Thone se Kadareja fliste per ore te tera gjithe pasion duke analizuar Kamyne apo Kafken etj. dhe ne fund i shtonte nga nje "e shikoni Kamyne sa kot, e?" si per t'iu permbajtur protokollit. hahaha

Sidoqofte, Kamyja per mua eshte nje gjiganand, gjigand i gjigandeve do te thosha. Kam pershtypjen se sikur Kamy te mos ish brumur gjate luftes II bot. ne radhet e rezistences Frenge dhe sikur te ish privuar nga periudha gjate se ciles Sarteri pati influencim direkt mbi te kam pershtypjen se do kishim nje Kamy tjeter sot, por nje Kamy do e kishim sidoqofte. 
Pavarsisht se Kamy ka qene nje aktivist per paqe dhe nje partizan i kundershtueseve te denimit kapital ai prapeseprape mbet nje paradoks midis se majtes dhe te djathtes duke mos u radhitur askund. Dhe une do ta quaja vertet  te paradhitshem, as mes egzistencialisteve sic bejne shume. Kamy, pavarsisht se nuk e kam lexuar Fengjisht nuk me duket te beje pjese nder absurdet (duke e lene menjane kete pjesen ne Shqip qe ngjalli disa komente).
Kam pershtypjen se Kamyja ka dashur te veje njerzit ne mendime. Kjo gje duket qysh kur organizonte pjese teatrale ne te ri per shtresat puntore ne lagjet e varfra e deri tek pjeset e tija me te fundit. Une vete jam influencuar jashtezakonisht prej tij, aq sa e kam bere dhe personazh ne nje tregim qe kam shkruar dikur. Eshte i preferuari im.

Thone se ajo ngjarja tek "L'Etranger" eshte ngjarje e vertete dhe ne ate skene kamy ka marre dhe vete pjese. Nje shok i tij ka plagosur nje arab dhe elementi thike ka qene i pranishem. 
Edhe dicka tjeter. Kamy eshte cilesuar si humanist dhe eshte cilesuar drejt, por kam pershtypjen se ai eshte cilesuar humanist teper nxitimthi, per arsye siperfaqsore. kam pershtypjen se meriton te hyje nder humanistet, por per arsye me te thella, "jo ato te levores" sic thote vete ai.

----------

